# The first products of my recent shopping spree have arrived!



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I'll be posting reviews here instead of on Current Watching, Opera on DVD, or Opera on CD.










First toy - Louise. Beautifu! Very plausible, a true example of Verismo (but with French style and melodies), it conveys very well life in Paris. It is impactful and very psychologically sophisticated. _Depuis le jour _is a gorgeous aria. Entirely satisfactory, a great work.

The results of my shopping spree have started very well... If this level of quality is sustained throughout it, I'm in for a treat!


----------

